# Chilling a 'NO CHILL' cube - WOW



## bear09 (17/1/16)

Hi All,

So today I cubed up a double batch with the old man again and all went well. It was a hot day here in Melbourne and after Dad left with his cube I just could not help but look at my cube and wonder 'how could I expedite cooling you down?'.... Enter the brain wave....

After leaving the cube for about 45 mins to sanitise/pasteurise at 95 degrees + I simply picked up the cube and dropped it straight into the pool. It sank to the bottom and I left it on its side. I tossed it over gently every 20 mins. Low and behold, one hour goes by and that cube was below room temp ready to be dried off and stored. I couldnt believe it. 

Now someone might shoot me down but I have confidence this will work for me as I did leave the cube for 45 mins FIRST before taking cooling action. For me this presents an exiting opportunity to chill the no chill and save a bucket load of water that is wasted when you coil chill.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lecterfan (17/1/16)

thoughts: a well practiced routine going at least as far back as BBB's posts in 2011.


----------



## bear09 (17/1/16)

Damn.... I searched for it I swear.

*FACEPALM*


----------



## Topher (18/1/16)

Messy if the cube fails though. Imagine explaining the the wife and kids why the pool has gone brown and you cannot swim.


----------



## jyo (18/1/16)

Yep, it works really well. In winter I'm ready to pitch yeast in a few hours.


----------



## mattlea266 (18/1/16)

My usual is this method using a starsaned cube. 20min for whirlpool after flameout then into cube. Fill 2 cubes and then give them a couple of minutes on each side. Into pool and dont touch until I remember to go and grab them. Has been working well for me for quite a while now.


----------



## Yob (18/1/16)

Should have seen Idzy's pool when we had about 20 in there...


----------



## Lecterfan (18/1/16)

I can't edit my post above - I swore I put the link in, but apparently not. The comment is a touch more arrogant than it is meant to be haha:

I used google search function and typed in 'no chill cube pool'

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/60656-no-chill-some-chill/


----------



## manticle (18/1/16)

Arrogance is all I picture when I think of your beard.


----------



## Grainer (18/1/16)

I have learnt not to chill straight up and better to let it sit for a hour or 2 to ensure sterility..


----------



## MartinOC (18/1/16)

SURELY someone's got a piccie of Yob trawling a rope of 20+ cubes around Idzy's pool to share at this point.....?

The irony is that it was 35C+ & no-one was game to actually go in the pool for fear of contracting something nasty & communicable, but everyone was happy to chill the cubes in it?? :huh: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Yob (18/1/16)

I thought I did but can only find the upper level shot...




but rest assured, all of these and more went in..




as did a few other items at various points...


----------



## GalBrew (18/1/16)

The fact that this is nothing new aside, why put it in the pool of you are going to store the cube and not pitch?


----------



## manticle (18/1/16)

To see if it is a witch.


----------



## Yob (18/1/16)

:icon_offtopic:



manticle said:


> To see if it is a witch.


or to make sure it's safe from the gnomes...


----------



## manticle (18/1/16)

No-one is safe from gnomes


----------



## JDW81 (18/1/16)

manticle said:


> To see if it is a witch.


Only if it weighs the same as a duck...


----------



## Lager Bloke (18/1/16)

Hello,was advised by HBS that as soon as cubed,into swimming pool to cool down(no wort chiller/heat exchanger)the reasoning behind this was to stop hop oils being lost to excess heat
Just what I was told,made sense to me,Rob


----------



## fdsaasdf (18/1/16)

Lager Bloke said:


> Hello,was advised by HBS that as soon as cubed,into swimming pool to cool down(no wort chiller/heat exchanger)the reasoning behind this was to stop hop oils being lost to excess heat
> Just what I was told,made sense to me,Rob


It depends what you're trying to achieve... Keeping the cube closer to boiling temps increases the bitterness, at slightly lower temps you are extracting more flavour/aroma and less bitterness. 

I have used the pool to chill cubes I want to pitch within a day, typically wait at least 2 hours before dropping in the pool to ensure hop utilisation is consistent with my intended recipe.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/1/16)

Yob said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> or to make sure it's safe from the gnomes...
> ...


 Golden oldie!!!


----------



## mofox1 (18/1/16)

Lager Bloke said:


> Hello,was advised by HBS that as soon as cubed,into swimming pool to cool down(no wort chiller/heat exchanger)the reasoning behind this was to stop hop oils being lost to excess heat
> Just what I was told,made sense to me,Rob


Does make sense.

You can also let it drop to 80 to 85 deg. This will keep more of the aroma... You can still drop it in the pool, but let it sit for a bit on its side to ensure hot contact with all surfaces.


----------



## Lager Bloke (18/1/16)

Good ideas,thanks men.I'll see how this works + down the track might try let sit to 80c then pool.Thanks,Rob.


----------



## danestead (18/1/16)

Topher said:


> Messy if the cube fails though. Imagine explaining the the wife and kids why the pool has gone brown and you cannot swim.


Id be more worried about the 5 hours id just wasted on brewing beer


----------



## evoo4u (18/1/16)

Topher said:


> Messy if the cube fails though. Imagine explaining the the wife and kids why the pool has gone brown and you cannot swim.


I'm sure there's been worse let loose into a pool...


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/1/16)

GalBrew said:


> The fact that this is nothing new aside, why put it in the pool of you are going to store the cube and not pitch?


I was thinking the same thing. It makes sense regarding hop additions and if pitching yeast that day, but not for sanitary purposes.

Lager Bloke, the whole idea behind no-chilling cubes is that the wort goes in near boiling and then the cube is simply stored at room temp and left to cool down by itself over a longer period to minimise the chances of it getting infected. The hop additions can be adjusted to account for this longer time at hot temperatures if need be, but it's something you have to work out for yourself by experimenting. Throwing it in the pool straight away takes away this time spent at high temps and to my mind defeats the whole purpose of no-chilling in the first place. If you're pitching yeast that day, not such an issue, but if you're planning to store the cube for a period of time you're better off simply filling it and storing it.


----------



## bear09 (20/1/16)

Lecterfan said:


> I can't edit my post above - I swore I put the link in, but apparently not. The comment is a touch more arrogant than it is meant to be haha:
> 
> I used google search function and typed in 'no chill cube pool'
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/60656-no-chill-some-chill/


hahahaha mate I copped the slap fair and square. I did run a search but came up empty handed as I know how much it pisses everyone off when new and wasted posts are re created. Thanks a lot for this.


And thanks to the others who provided input - I feel as though this should improve my hop flavour and reduce the guilt on wasted water for chilling.

Cheers!


----------



## bear09 (20/1/16)

Lager Bloke said:


> Good ideas,thanks men.I'll see how this works + down the track might try let sit to 80c then pool.Thanks,Rob.


Hey Lager bloke. Mate I would think that this practice would be a waste of time ie letting sit to 80 and then into the pool. By the time its sat for a couple of hours and dropped to 80 I think (only what I have read I am no expert) that you lose a lot of your hop flavors - in laymans terms the hop flavor is cooked out of it. You might as well just let it sit overnight if youve dropped it to 80 UNLESS you want to get onto fermentation stage faster.

I left mine sit for an hour but after reading this post I created here Ill make that perhaps 20 mins next time.


----------



## mofox1 (20/1/16)

bear09 said:


> Hey Lager bloke. Mate I would think that this practice would be a waste of time ie letting sit to 80 and then into the pool. By the time its sat for a couple of hours and dropped to 80 I think (only what I have read I am no expert) that you lose a lot of your hop flavors - in laymans terms the hop flavor is cooked out of it. You might as well just let it sit overnight if youve dropped it to 80 UNLESS you want to get onto fermentation stage faster.
> 
> I left mine sit for an hour but after reading this post I created here Ill make that perhaps 20 mins next time.


The mentioned practice is for cube hopping... Let it drop to 80 in kettle, add hops to cube and THEN fill cube.

Agree - if you are not cube hopping, there is no point in letting the kettle temp drop.

Works okay for single batches, but triples take a fecking long time to drop that much w/o a chiller.


----------



## Matplat (20/1/16)

When cube hopping previously, i put the hops in the cube and run the wort straight in as soon as the whirlpool is done, usually at 90-95 or so. I put these in brewmate as zero minute additions tick no-chill and get the associated IBU and all is well. But now im thinking ive been missing the concept of cube hopping...? I'm guessing if you run the wort into the cube at 80deg you wouldnt be adding much (if any) bitterness with the cube additions?


----------

